# Trustworthy Property Agents?



## RichardGray (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all, looking for residential properties around Tsuen Wan area, any good property agents to recommend? studio to 2 bedroom apartments.


----------



## silviofisher (Feb 23, 2013)

never any trust worthy estate agents in HK! 
u should always at least go with a cantonese speaker with you go house hunting!


----------

